# CBA Swan Song



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

To those that don't know Al (ahc4353) once dubbed me the Canadian Bad Ass for the friendly gifts that I sent him. I then set up the Karma Run on Mike31312. I have sent quite a few packages to various gorillas hoping to put a smile on their faces.

I have a request. This will be my last mass bombing run, that I either participate in or run. No reason other than I will concentrate on trying to be more personal when I do bomb folks or I will look at granting various MAW's when I can.

There is a gorilla in CS (ok there are a ton) that requires a little loving for his ongoing commitment to making others happy, he is the epitome of what makes up the boundless generosity that is constantly exhibited on CS.

For all of you that have wanted to bomb me here is your opportunity to PIF with me.

If your interested put your name on the list and I will be sending out details later in the week.

1. SilverFox


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

1. SilverFox
2. stearns

im down

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> To those that don't know Al (ahc4353) once dubbed me the Canadian Bad Ass for the friendly gifts that I sent him. I then set up the Karma Run on Mike31312. I have sent quite a few packages to various gorillas hoping to put a smile on their faces.
> 
> I have a request. This will be my last mass bombing run, that I either participate in or run. No reason other than I will concentrate on trying to be more personal when I do bomb folks or I will look at granting various MAW's when I can.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

1. SilverFox
2. stearns
3. ahc4353
4. awsmith4

I'm In:tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

1. SilverFox
2. stearns
3. ahc4353
4. awsmith4
5. hardcz


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

1. SilverFox
2. stearns
3. ahc4353
4. awsmith4
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

1. SilverFox
2. stearns
3. ahc4353
4. awsmith4
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat

but I reserve the right to bomb you, Shawn, at a given point in the future


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

i guess its the next best thing...i'm in.

1. SilverFox
2. stearns
3. ahc4353
4. awsmith4
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I'm in then...always fun to help out a good cause =)

1. SilverFox
2. stearns
3. ahc4353
4. awsmith4
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im in !
1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I need all the karma I can get right now. I'm in :tu

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

I'm in too.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd run with our furry friend any day!

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Lets do this:gn

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm in. :tu

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sure why not, i'll give it a whirl

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

If Fox thinks it needs to be done, then I'm sure it does. Count me in! 

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

In.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

In.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

In.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

In.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Well Shawn I can't let your bomb be the only one leaving Calgary so I'm in!

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a few things I can add to this one.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Shawn, I've watched what you do for so many others. And your generosity in helping me coordinate the invitation bomb a month ago was amazing. I'd like to return the favor by being a part of yours.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Shawn, I've watched what you do for so many others. And your generosity in helping me coordinate the invitation bomb a month ago was amazing. I'd like to return the favor by being a part of yours.

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

You KNOW I'm Down!!!!:tu

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )[/quote]
29. Rck70


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ah... what the hell... I'm in:


1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )
29. Rck70
30. DBall


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

This seems like a historical moment. I'm new at this but I'll try to hang with the big kids.


1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

A little bumpage.

Cmon gorillas I would love to see this hit 40 names.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

40 names?!?!?! omg someone's gonna get hurt!


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. nadav


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you  )
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice
33.Old Sailor (send info please)


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Could be interesting:

I'm in

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910 (though I'd still rather bomb you )
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice
33.Old Sailor (send info please)
34. BengalMan


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Could be interesting:
> 
> I'm in
> 
> ...


You can! PM me for info. :gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice
33. Old Sailor 
34. BengalMan
35. DragonMan
*


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

*1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice
33. Old Sailor 
34. BengalMan
35. DragonMan*
36.Nadav (adding him because he was skipped somehow)
37. mikeandshellie2


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice
33. Old Sailor 
34. BengalMan
35. DragonMan*
*36.Nadav (adding him because he was skipped somehow)
37. mikeandshellie2
38. Misha

Mission Intel Coming Soon 
*


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

1. Silverfox
2. Stearns
3. Ahc4353
5. hardcz
6. Av8tor152d
7. Phat
8. jordanwexler
9. ucubed
10. ja3480
11. JE3146
12. shvictor
13. rwhit37
14. gnukfu
15. gwc4sc
16. shilala
17. JohnnyKay5
18. -MG-
19. rizzle
20. SmokeyNL
21. dccraft
22. drunkensailor
23. Don Fernando
24. Headcrash
25. MNWanger
26. Ahbroody
27. easyt
28. Mugen910
29. Rck70
30. DBall
31. WarMace
32. R-ice
33. Old Sailor 
34. BengalMan
35. DragonMan
36.Nadav (adding him because he was skipped somehow)
37. mikeandshellie2
38. Misha
39. s0lefulone (not too late i hope)


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Any updates on this one Fox? :ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol yea I've been waiting for more details, seems like it's been forever...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like Fox has come down with a case of Old Sailoritis. :ss

In the OP he did say the end of the week. He just never said WHAT week.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Looks like Fox has come down with a case of Old Sailoritis. :ss
> 
> In the OP he did say the end of the week. He just never said WHAT week.


I been busy planning your demise Mr A$$Hat

PM's to come out shortly


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I been busy planning your demise Mr A$$Hat
> 
> PM's to come out shortly




Hey hey hey take it easy furball!!! Check the rule book you can't send return fire.

*CS Bombing Rule 11A:*
_
No return fire shall be launched prior to and not within two fortnights from impact. Any gorilla found to violate this rule with be banned for a two week period and be subject to a mass a$$ kicking within to weeks of said gorillas return.

_I don't make this :BS up I just try and live by it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ps.....I say wastem


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Orders Received. Mission status ...Green


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

PM's Sent This one is a go.

Should be interesting.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

So have you already sent the PMs cause I didn't get one


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> ps.....I say wastem


Go piss a stone wise guy! :sl



awsmith4 said:


> So have you already sent the PMs cause I didn't get one


You must be IT!!!! :r:r:r:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> _ be subject to a mass a$$ _


What'd you call me?


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Has everybody launched that was going to? I got a couple nukes out today. :hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

And everyone says MY BOMBS are slow!!:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> And everyone says MY BOMBS are slow!!:r:r:r


The man has a point.


----------

